# WHERE CAN I BUY CALIFORNIA QUAIL?



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

My aunt called me the other day asking where she could purchase some california quail. I'm not sure if she wants eggs or chicks. Any info will be very appreciated!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Right now... Nowhere. You'll need to wait till chick season.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is chick season; isnt it?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/partridge_quail.html


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

um.... California.....


----------



## Huntin_Fever (Feb 27, 2012)

Id check out ksl.com in their classified section. I believe I saw a few when I was looking for some chicks to but the other day


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

You can go catch em if you really want to. The momma's will put up a little fight but nothing too bad. The chicks can't run very fast at all and they're pretty easy to bring up. I'd just as soon catch em wild before I ever paid for em.


----------

